# Tank mates for CPDs



## BexHaystack (6 Mar 2017)

I'd like some ideas on how to stock this tank...

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/48897/

I currently have 6 CPDs and few amanos and cherry shrimp in there. Up until last weekend I also had 3 Sparkling Gouramis but unfortunately they didn't last - one jumped out and the remaining two fought so badly that they killed each other. Really disappointing  . I really miss watching them as they were so deliberate and purposeful in a way that the Celestial Pearl Danios are not! So I'm wondering what to add to liven things up a little. The tank has a black background so it would be nice to add fish that would show up against this. Some ideas I had were either a group of Neon or Ember tetras? What are your thoughts and ideas?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## castle (6 Mar 2017)

I personally, don't think there are too many tank mates for CPDs. Also, I think CPDs are quite interesting fish, but they take some real time to develop as a group. I'd also say 6 isn't enough, you will start to see aggression in the tank, and although it's not fast one fish for certain will become the bullied, and likely die if you aren't able to dither it, or move him.

As for fish, Rosy Loach (http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/yunnanilus-sp-rosy/) but I think you tanks a little too small for them.

I keep mine with a shoal of Otocinclus, and they seem to be all okay at around 22 degrees.


----------



## BexHaystack (6 Mar 2017)

castle said:


> I personally, don't think there are too many tank mates for CPDs. Also, I think CPDs are quite interesting fish, but they take some real time to develop as a group. I'd also say 6 isn't enough, you will start to see aggression in the tank, and although it's not fast one fish for certain will become the bullied, and likely die if you aren't able to dither it, or move him.
> 
> As for fish, Rosy Loach (http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/yunnanilus-sp-rosy/) but I think you tanks a little too small for them.
> 
> I keep mine with a shoal of Otocinclus, and they seem to be all okay at around 22 degrees.


Thanks for the reply. Definitely something to think about, I don't want to put aesthetics before fish happiness! Otos could be a good idea. How do reckon pygmy corys would get on? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (6 Mar 2017)

I really like your scape - well done



I'd also tend to add another 7 CPD's (I like odds in fish)
You might try a single sparkling gourami - the jump may've been escalated by the aggression (odd as it's not something I've observed when I've kept these fish but I suspect there are a couple species shipping as SG's), you might also try a honey gourami (not the hybrid morphs as they tend to be less hardy)

Pygmy Cories would work, but you want a good # to see them out & about, you can mix in Habrosus if you like 

You might try the Rosy Loaches as mentioned, they may be just fine 

I think Ember tetras will be better than neons - who can be somewhat overwhelming & voracious compared to CPD, though sometimes this works to bring them out & about ... I'd do green neons instead (they are one of my favorites  ) re smaller size so you can do a decent shoal

This video series from DefiniteAquascapeTV  may be worth watching for fish ideas
The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2015 - Scaper's Tank
(I linked the final video in the series as you can access the preceding videos by just clicking the "more")


----------



## papa_c (6 Mar 2017)

I have 6 CPD's, 6 green striped danios (sold by mistake as CPD's) and 15 cardinal tetras, all coexisting happily. CPD are timid little things a will dive for cover at any movement around but soon reappear.


----------



## BexHaystack (7 Mar 2017)

Thanks for you replies!



alto said:


> I really like your scape - well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Alto, thanks for the advice. I think I will start by adding a few more CPDs (to achieve that magic odd number) and bolster the group before I add something else. In the mean time I'll have a think about what else (if anything) to add. I adore the little Corys but wonder if they would find my substrate too much for their barbels, and not sure if my water is soft enough for green neons so I may go for Embers. Decisions, decisions...

Thanks for the video links - lots of good ideas


----------



## Sonsey (12 Mar 2017)

I've kept CPDs and Embers in a 60cm tank and really enjoyed the contrast in colours, I'd also echo the comments above about keeping the numbers up if you want them to be more outgoing (I also like odd numbers in fish lol).

As you have rounded stones with no real sharp edges your substrate should be fine for any bottom dwellers. Pigmy Corys will often swim in mid water anyway, mine would often join other fish as they swam by which was behaviour I really enjoyed. If you prefer your Corys to be more 'Cory' and stick to the substrate then the Cory Habrosus (Salt and Pepper Cory) as recommended above might be the better choice, again, keep the numbers up if you want to see them.

...nice tank btw


----------



## BexHaystack (12 Mar 2017)

Sonsey said:


> I've kept CPDs and Embers in a 60cm tank and really enjoyed the contrast in colours, I'd also echo the comments above about keeping the numbers up if you want them to be more outgoing (I also like odd numbers in fish lol).
> 
> As you have rounded stones with no real sharp edges your substrate should be fine for any bottom dwellers. Pigmy Corys will often swim in mid water anyway, mine would often join other fish as they swam by which was behaviour I really enjoyed. If you prefer your Corys to be more 'Cory' and stick to the substrate then the Cory Habrosus (Salt and Pepper Cory) as recommended above might be the better choice, again, keep the numbers up if you want to see them.
> 
> ...nice tank btw


Thanks 

I added another 6 CPDs today, making a total of 12...dang those multi-buy offers in the LFS! Why can't they offer UNeven numbers of fish?

Will let these little guys settle in and then decide on the next additions. Major dispute in the homestead about what to get next. I want Embers but apparently they are "just boring orange fish...basically like baby goldfish...the Neons are more exciting"

Oh boy...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonsey (13 Mar 2017)

BexHaystack said:


> Major dispute in the homestead about what to get next. I want Embers but apparently they are "just boring orange fish...basically like baby goldfish...the Neons are more exciting"
> 
> Oh boy...


Lol... I've never been a Neon guy at all, but I have to admit that when I saw a tank full of Neon Tetras labelled "Diamond Head" (basically a lamp eye Neon) in Maidenhead I would've bought a dozen if I'd had the room at the time!

Good luck with your choice!


----------

